# Best bike under $400???



## JO-B (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking to get a mtn bike, suggestions please under $400


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

dude, theres like twenty threads just like this within the last week or so... not only that but didnt you just ask this question a few days ago??

you could make it more constructive by going to a LBS and trying out what hte have for $400 and then come back with what you liked or didnt like...


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

His thread ended up getting hijacked, and strayed a little off topic. 

JO-B: No one can tell you what the best bike is going to be. All we can do is give you some suggestions to get you started. I believe on your last thread, you got a list, and even came up with some of your own, and they were all good choices. Now, it's up to you to go to your local shops and try them all out and decide, for yourself, which one is the right bike - for you. No one else's opinion matters since you're the one who has to ride it. And even though I said it on your other thread, I'll say it again: Don't buy off the internet, and don't go to Walmart, etc. As a new rider, you'll need the help and advice from the shop guys, as well as the opportunity to ride the bike before you buy it. Good luck!


----------



## illchilla09 (Apr 4, 2009)

Part of the issue I had while searching for a bike through this forum was,when you type into search on the home page"buying first bike"nothing comes up.Everybody says the same thing"there are 100 posts like this here,please use the search".When people use the search, nada comes up.At least it didn't for the week I tried it when I was searching for a new bike.It makes it difficult to research the previous posts so people have to ask the qestion repeatedly.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

illchilla09 said:


> Part of the issue I had while searching for a bike through this forum was,when you type into search on the home page"buying first bike"nothing comes up.Everybody says the same thing"there are 100 posts like this here,please use the search".When people use the search, nada comes up.At least it didn't for the week I tried it when I was searching for a new bike.It makes it difficult to research the previous posts so people have to ask the qestion repeatedly.


I totally hear what you're saying. The search function is kinda hard to use, but just like when Google doesn't come up with anything useful, you can always change the way you word the search. If that doesn't help, most of the time, you can just scroll down the page and find at least 1 or 2 posts that are recent and pertinent.

But, if that still doesn't work, asking is fine. You'll usually get an answer anyway. We understand that not everyone is used to forums in general, and when you throw in the fact that they're new to mountain biking, they've already got 2 strikes against them. There will always be people willing to help, it just might take a while to get an answer.


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

*My opinion*

I agree that it can be difficult to figure out how the search works. It's sometimes a little hard to find what you're looking for. This question gets asked here a lot so I'll do my best to give my input.

*Best bike under $400*
In this price range, you have two major options: purchase a basic new bike (last years closeouts or a great deal from a local bike shop) or purchase a mid level used bike. I'll attempt to discuss both options here, but please note -- buying a bike based on price is really a bad idea. While I'm not suggesting throwing out your budget as that's not practical either, the most important factor in a new bike purchase is proper fit. It's 10 times better to purchase a properly fitting bike no matter the price than an ill fitting bike simply because it was in your price range.

With that said, here's my opinion.

*New Bikes*
With your limited budget, you're really looking at the base models from the major manufacturers. Therefore, the bikes will all have very similar components so I don't think one represents a huge step above any of the other ones. Full suspension is completely out of your price range. A basic hardtail (with front suspension fork) is an option. However, you'll most likely be getting the most basic components. Switching to a solid fork (no front suspension) will probably get your a step up on components. But you need to realize what you're giving up with a solid fork.

In many ways, I'd rather go with a solid fork as I feel that you get more for your money in this price range with that limitation. This is highly dependent on your riding styles.

Buying a new bike from a good bike shop will usually get you a years worth of tune ups or something equally nice. These are great deals for the first time bike buyer as if the derailleur goes out of adjustment, they'll take care of it for you -- and perhaps even teach you how too!

*Used Bikes*
A used bike in this price range represents a middle of the line hardtail that's a few years old. These can be great bikes and you can get some really good stuff if you know how and where to look. Unfortunately, you can also purchase someone elses problems. If you're a total beginner, it might not be overly obvious what the problem areas of the bike are. For this reason alone, I'd recommend looking at a bike shop that sells used bikes. If the shop is any good, they're not going to sell you a bike that's waiting to break.

Also, used bikes are often limited in the sizes and geometries available. Since fit is the most important consideration in choosing a bike, this should not be dismissed lightly. Furthermore, not all shops are keen on helping you dial in a used bike. "What you see is what you get". For a new bike, they will often be willing to make some adjustments for you.

I really don't recommend a used bike as a first bike purchase. It's just too easy to go wrong since you're not sure what you're looking for or where to even start.

*Conclusion*
As much as it sounds like a cop out, I'd really suggest going to whatever local bike stores exist in your area. You can also do a little research on the MTBR review section as to which bike shops get the best reviews.

Once you've found a few bike shops (or one you really like), ask them to guide you in your price range. Ask if they can give you a professional fitting. This is totally worth your time!

Finally, please realize that setting a budget for $400 for a bike is limiting. You'll have to also spring for a helmet, bike shorts, possibly an upgraded saddle, a pump, a spare tube ... I really don't think it's possible to buy a bike plus the needed accessories for that $400.

Good luck!


----------

